# BACK TO SCHOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## piichinu (Jul 31, 2015)

WOW!!! ITS THAT TIME OF YEAR AGAIN!!!!!

WHERE ARE U GUYS SHOPPING? ARE YOU GOING BACK? WHAT ARE YOUR THOUGHTS AND FEELINGS?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jul 31, 2015)

I go back August 13th. So yeah like two weeks left. I'll be going to my Senior year in high school. On one hand, I'm excited that its my last year, on the other, I'm going to have to work extra hard this year to raise my GPA for college.


----------



## Llust (Jul 31, 2015)

i dont start until early September..but the fact that i'll be forced to study again and do all nighters is pretty concerning lol


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm starting university on August 31st! I move in on the 23rd because I'm in the marching band, though. I'm pretty excited and a little bit nervous right now, but I'm sure things will work out.


----------



## JCnator (Jul 31, 2015)

I just remembered that I've been seeing my stores stocking up on school items starting on mid-July. When I was younger, I would normally get excited at the prospect at seeing my friends for the first four weeks or so when the classes are rather easy to follow and do stuff. But then, it's back to the unpleasant reality as the exams (and possibly other problems) start rearing their ugly heads and remember that the current education model is far from being ideal in this day and age, especially when very little has changed since its inception on 19th century. I could easily write an essay about that, but let's not veer away from the actual topic. After the wave of exams is over, it's back to the fun part. The cycle repeats twice per semester before we would be out of school for between 1 and 3 months.

Good times.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 31, 2015)

-I go back on Monday. I'm going to be in my final year of High School.
-My parents went to Wal-Mart today and got me my school supplies.
-I'm definitely not looking forward to this school year, something tells me I'm going to be miserable again this year.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 31, 2015)

I go back in September so I still have a month to relax, thank goodness!


----------



## riummi (Jul 31, 2015)

going back to hs on the 18th. =.= i will be a junior //heavy breathing
i wear a uniform heh so no need to get some new clothes~

im feeling a bit excited, but mostly sad. I always end up getting depressed :/ stupid parents ;-;


----------



## tumut (Jul 31, 2015)

I start my Junior year in late August.  I don't go shopping or anything, but we also get new laptops. Kinda Indifferent.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 31, 2015)

Get back in August 24!
Even through,is not very good to see adverstiments of "GET BACK TO SCHOOL!!!!"
Also i get to see back the ****heads of everyone of mah school (-_-)


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 31, 2015)

Going back to high school around August 31st, I believe? I always dread this time of year, but well, I won't have as many extracurricular activities (I had choir last year which took up a lot of my time), still going to be busy though.


----------



## ams (Jul 31, 2015)

Oh god don't remind me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 31, 2015)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I go back August 13th. So yeah like two weeks left. I'll be going to my Senior year in high school. On one hand, I'm excited that its my last year, on the other, I'm going to have to work extra hard this year to raise my GPA for college.





thatawkwardkid said:


> -I go back on Monday. I'm going to be in my final year of High School.
> -My parents went to Wal-Mart today and got me my school supplies.
> -I'm definitely not looking forward to this school year, something tells me I'm going to be miserable again this year.



Why congratulations guys for making it to your last year in 12-year school! You must had a tough time in school. Just one more year and you'll be free. At least you don't have state testing in the 12th grade (well I had, but that's because I missed out on the 11th grade testing due to surgery). But other than that, you don't have much stuff like that.



Vizionari said:


> Going back to high school around August 31st, I believe? I always dread this time of year, but well, I won't have as many extracurricular activities (I had choir last year which took up a lot of my time), still going to be busy though.



I don't really join school clubs or attend school events when I was in high school. I'm in college now, beginning my fourth year (or 7th semester), but I stull don't join school clubs.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 31, 2015)

I go back in September, more than half of the holiday left.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 31, 2015)

Ugh. I'm starting graduate school on the 20th. I have an orientation a couple days before that and it's mandatory, even though i'd really rather just skip it. I'll probably just do online shopping for clothes because I hate going to the mall and I don't shop in any of those stores much anymore.


----------



## boujee (Jul 31, 2015)

I go back August 26(but I doubt they'll let us go back that late, so Aug 17).
-We wear uniforms since it's a private but holy sht,  we can't wear skirts just pants all year around.
-I'll be starting my Junior Year and I'm kinda hype tbh. Mostly because once we go back we have to start out sport teams up and I'm in Lacrosse. 

I'm pretty social so no anxiety but it's going to be very stressful since our school WANTS us to go to college and colleges does look at my school, so just extra work over work till 12th.


----------



## pillow bunny (Jul 31, 2015)

I don't have to go back until September 8th! I think school ended later from me than most of you though


----------



## Trundle (Jul 31, 2015)

Where do you guys live where you go back beginning of August? I start uni Sept. 10th, I believe, in Canada


----------



## JCnator (Jul 31, 2015)

Trundle said:


> Where do you guys live where you go back beginning of August? I start uni Sept. 10th, I believe, in Canada



Cegeps in Quebec usually start around mid-August, but universities and primary/secondary schools do start near the end of August or even early September. I guess that varies from province to province, state to state.


----------



## wassop (Jul 31, 2015)

being a senior is going to be fun but school never fails to stress me out


----------



## okaimii (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm going back to school on August 19. When I think about going back, I get really nervous because school has always been a bad time for me. But at the same time, I feel sort of excited because I think about all of the possibilities that can happen. I'm going to be a junior in high school this year.


----------



## Beardo (Jul 31, 2015)

I wish for death


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 31, 2015)

This thread title somehow reminds me of Billy Madison. 

I start my 3rd year of college on the 26th of August. It's so close now that I think about it. I'm kind of excited for the classes I'm taking and I'm even more excited to move in with my friends before classes start


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm starting school September 8...
But I have to get my timestable + locker sometime in August.
I'm actually so excited.


----------



## Perri (Jul 31, 2015)

Starting September 8th, but I'll start seeing some of my female classmates again when I try out for Soccer in mid-August. I have no school supplies yet nor have I started summer reading. No big deal though...I read books pretty fast and I all I have to do is read two of them. I need some of my classes changed and my consuelor hasn't responded yet!! So annoying.

My parents are super busy this August so I hope we have enough time to do shopping. >_<


----------



## Azza (Jul 31, 2015)

I already went back 3 weeks ago.


----------



## graceroxx (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm starting my freshman year of high school on September 8th. However, orientation is on August 20th, where I get my school picture taken and my class schedule.
As for school supplies...I'll probably be using my backpack from last year. I'll just bring a notebook and pencil on the first day, since there's no school supplies list for the high schools in my area... my best friend is still in middle school, and she just went shopping and came back with so much stuff o.o... I guess that's one good thing about being older.


----------



## Summerbun (Jul 31, 2015)

I live in southern Georgia and I start back in 6 days. ;-; I am not ready.

At least I got a new backpack. My old one was getting gross.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 31, 2015)

I don't go back until like September 8th I think but I know this is gonna be one hell of a year lmao. I can't wait.


----------



## riummi (Jul 31, 2015)

okaimii said:


> I'm going back to school on August 19. When I think about going back, I get really nervous because school has always been a bad time for me. But at the same time, I feel sort of excited because I think about all of the possibilities that can happen. I'm going to be a junior in high school this year.



ahh same as me ;u;


----------



## okaimii (Jul 31, 2015)

riummi said:


> ahh same as me ;u;



I don't know why but I'd expected you to be older, haha.


----------



## riummi (Jul 31, 2015)

okaimii said:


> I don't know why but I'd expected you to be older, haha.



LOL i thought u were older o.o like 20 //dont kill me


----------



## Saylor (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm starting my senior year in about three weeks and I'm so terrified. I don't even know which high school I'm going to yet or which classes I'll be able to take and I'm just really nervous. I'm not ready to go back yet.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Jul 31, 2015)

school starts august 12. going into my senior year. i have to do summer reading and i only have 2 weeks left D: i love reading but like when i have to read a specific book my love for reading goes down the drain


----------



## jiny (Jul 31, 2015)

school starts August 24 or 25th. We haven't bought supplies yet. My middle school has a supply list which you have to print out online! I really don't want to go to middle school. I already had a tough time in 5th grade, why should I have a bad time in 6th.


----------



## okaimii (Jul 31, 2015)

riummi said:


> LOL i thought u were older o.o like 20 //dont kill me



Ah, really? I'm going to take that as a compliment.

Why'd you think I was that old though? lol


----------



## aericell (Jul 31, 2015)

I start my senior year of high school August 12. I haven't finished my homework for AP and I still have quite a bit to do >< Hopefully they don't make us play ice-breaker games the first two days of school again like they did last year..


----------



## Bellsprout (Aug 1, 2015)

I go back to college starting August 24th. The way I have my schedule set up, it looks like it's going to be a good semester for change.


----------



## Locket (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm going to Middle school! I am going shopping tomorrow, other than that, I don't know. 


I'm super excited though!


----------



## wassop (Aug 1, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> I start my senior year of high school August 12. I haven't finished my homework for AP and I still have quite a bit to do >< Hopefully they don't make us play ice-breaker games the first two days of school again like they did last year..



oh my gosh i'm terrified of those games , especially when they ask to get up in front of everyone and say something about ourselves


----------



## Leopardfire (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm going back August 26th as sophomore in high school. I've been scrolling through the studyblr tag on Tumblr and it has me all pumped up, but I know in reality school is probably isn't going to be too good this year. :s I'm joining swim team this year, and I'm probably going to be the only person who is new to it as a sophomore. Plus, I'm taking harder classes, and I'm terrible at studying. But I school does give me structure in my life, for example I probably wouldn't be up right now during school.


----------



## Flowergender (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm going back on the 24th of August. I think I'm kind of excited to be, I'm taking classes that I really like (Web Development and history, some gross math also) and I'm hoping to graduate by next fall. Tryna work hard to raise my GPA, it's not bad where it's at now, but could always be higher.

I just really want to start the next part of my life already.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm going to be a junior at a university on the 24th of August. I just want to meet women, really.


----------



## kassie (Aug 1, 2015)

I go back on the 24th of August, a day before my birthday.

As for shopping I tend to wait until last minute so it'll probably be the same this year.


----------



## piichinu (Aug 1, 2015)

I go back two days before my birthday... Terrible timing tbh


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2015)

September 21st. Honours year at uni! 

Got funding in place and trying to secure a new apartment. Other than that I don't even really need anything. I still have notepads and unused pens from last year. 

Unfortunately I've heard that the optional module I've been looking forward to since before I even first heard of the course may not even run this year, which is a shame. ):


----------



## tokkio (Aug 1, 2015)

wowza lots of ppl are gonna go back to school on aug 24 too lol


----------



## device (Aug 1, 2015)

im done with school but ive got training for a job soon which im not looking forward to rly


----------



## himeki (Aug 1, 2015)

shut up about school I still have 5 weeks and I entend to do whatever the f I want


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 1, 2015)

I've already received two diplomas, but I did apply to Business school as well to get the cherry on the cake. I don't find out if I get accepted for one or two more weeks, though. If that ends up being a go I'll start getting prepared for the day after labor day when the program is due to start.


----------



## Money Hunter (Aug 1, 2015)

i started school forever ago


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 1, 2015)

No I am not looking forward to going back to school. Here's why:

I work at a shoe shop, so during this next month we are going to be PACKED with parents and kids trying to buy school shoes.  Fun!! (note the sarcasm, please)

I also am going into my final year of school, year 13 (but I suppose that's like a senior in high school if you're going by American schooling system). I'm sort of looking forward to being able to leave school, I have really hated secondary school and just can't wait to get out and actually study and DO something I really love and enjoy, as opposed to being forced to be in school and forced to do certain subjects and blah idk it sucks. But also I'm going to have lots of work again at the beginning of the year...

I hate buying back to school stuff because it is so so depressing.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 1, 2015)

Fall qaurter starts at like the end of September for me so I have almost 2 months left hee


----------



## Miele (Aug 1, 2015)

I don't start school until August 31st so there's that. I just need to buy my textbooks for my classes


----------



## mintellect (Aug 1, 2015)

I start in early September. I'm going to junior high for the first time. Not looking forward to having three minutes to rush between classes.
On the other hand, I hear the junior high has the best lunch in the district. They serve REAL pizza (unlike the fake disgusting stuff they've served in the other schools), cookies, and they have a make-your-own sandwich bar. Awesome.


----------



## Enny156 (Aug 1, 2015)

I go back to school for the first time in like.. three years. University this time. I'm really tired of work so I'm actually looking forward to it! :3 yay!


----------



## piichinu (Aug 1, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> we can't wear skirts just pants all year around.


this is honestly so cruel. at least they could give you the option for skirts. my school, we wear skirts but pants are allowed even though nobody uses them


----------



## Goth (Aug 1, 2015)

Ugh don't remind me I know sometime in August we come back like near the 21st but I'll have to try hard this year to get into early college and I'm only going into 8th so that's a lot of stress and I am planning on going here during school when I can on my school issued laptop but not much at home until all my homework is done because I barley passed because I didn't want to do my homework last year but I think everyone will remember me as that one kid who was dating a guy :/ and it'll be like how's your boyfriend and stuff and I'll be like ?-? and school is really boring I don't want to go back we can have skirts at my school but they have to be knee length and kahkis or however you spell those beige colored bottoms so everyone either wears pants or shorts and I'm afraid people will look at me and judge me and I'll get bullied again and I'll have to talk to new people and then everyone I know will be like why did you never text me I just want to be carefree like one month more please I like my room and I have many issues now so I might have a mental breakdown in the middle of class and it'll be all the gossip and people will be like he tried to kill himself and when I want to like cry and go to the bathroom people will be like I know why he went and people will ask me so many questions and people will say lies about me and start drama I can't take it it makes me crazy and new episodes of SU don't start till September which is ugh I want to die before I go to school so I can finally get some piece and rest


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 1, 2015)

Alright guys sit down this s**t is gonna be long
OK so I just finished doing back to school shopping.
But apparently I start school ON A THURSDAY.
So I asked around and apparently it's because the freshman get confused about red and white I te days.
Like no.
No one cares about the freak I ng freshman okay?
This is cutting into my time and throwsvmy entire schedule off.
It's also my senior year and they added these stupid fences (it was an open school.)
On top of that we are not allowed to lass a "red line" or you get a misconduct like wtf?!
Ugh I'm so sorry imma just stop.

- - - Post Merge - - -

On top of that I get made fun of for my sexuality...(I'm a lesbian) so there's that too.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 1, 2015)

I don't go back to university until September 20th. Classes start on the 23rd.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 1, 2015)

I got some cute school supplies and what not. I'm really nervous.


----------



## BaltoDork (Aug 2, 2015)

I honestly have no idea how I feel about going back or when I'm even going back. Sophomore year. Woohoo. I'm scared, as always. Got some merch from WeLoveFine and Hot Topic.. got a Toothless skirt and I'm proooobably going to get beat up or something. Smh I really like it though.

I just get mad anxiety at school so considering I doubt I'll have classes or even lunch with any of my friends.. yeah. Not looking forward to going back.

I also started Animal Crossing over the summer sooo... yeah. Gonna take some time to adjust back to my real life. Ouch. I've wrecked my own life.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 2, 2015)

God, school starts earlier and earlier every year! It used to start in September for me, but now it's mid August! Also, two words I repeat to myself ALOT... _School... SUCKS!_


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 2, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> God, school starts earlier and earlier every year! It used to start in September for me, but now it's mid August! Also, two words I repeat to myself ALOT... _School... SUCKS!_



Let me rephrase that:

School is cruel (playing on the saying "school is cool").


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 2, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Going back to high school around August 31st, I believe? I always dread this time of year, but well, I won't have as many extracurricular activities (I had choir last year which took up a lot of my time), still going to be busy though.



Turns out school starts on the 27th, actually :/ Bleh. Got the packet that the school usually sends out today.


----------



## sock (Aug 2, 2015)

I start college on around Sept 7th! Bit nervous but looking forward to it!


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 2, 2015)

This is the first ever year that Im not going back to school. Yay for being graduated

Dont mean to rub it in your faces. Just thought Id say enjoy school while it lasts, I know most wont believe me but you will miss it once youre completely out of it. The working and real world sucks...


----------



## Monster (Aug 2, 2015)

Senior year on August 25th! Excited that this is my last, but daunted that this will be my hardest..


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 2, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Turns out school starts on the 27th, actually :/ Bleh. Got the packet that the school usually sends out today.



meh,its just 4 days


----------



## Hatori (Aug 2, 2015)

Classes officially start on the 25th of August for me, but I'll be starting on the 26th. Starting my third year in university and I'm not too nervous as I have all online classes but one.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 2, 2015)

well i mean i still have like 3 books and a couple packets which i didnt start and i start August 31st so im not happy


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 2, 2015)

starting tomorrow

the agony


awkward silence...

the AGONYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyy


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 2, 2015)

silverstars said:


> starting tomorrow
> 
> the agony
> 
> ...



Sorry about u T-T


----------



## JellyDitto (Aug 2, 2015)

I still have yet to go clothes and supplies shopping. I start on the 1st of September, and I have really mixed feelings about it..


----------



## Jessie. (Aug 2, 2015)

Oh, god. I start on the 11th. It's really soon. And my closest friends are all moved and everyone hates me due to some poor choices I made last year. The anxiety is building more and more each day, but I'll survive. But hey. Senior year, I better make the best out of it. Plus, I got some really cute clothes and I *think* my senior pictures went well. Wish me luck!


----------



## milkyi (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm going back on the 8th of next month. Sadly a game I REALLY want comes out that day. "I hate this place"- Yuelia September 8th 2015


----------



## himeki (Aug 2, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> I'm going back on the 8th of next month. Sadly a game I REALLY want comes out that day. "I hate this place"- Yuelia September 8th 2015



Project Mirai?


----------



## milkyi (Aug 2, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Project Mirai?



mhm


----------



## tobi! (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm starting college at the age of 17 on August 17th. I feel kinda happy I'm starting but of course  I wish I had more summer.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm starting college at the age of 18 on August 24th with a total of 9 hours I'm taking on Tuesdays, Wednesdays, and Thursdays.  I'm taking Art Appreciation, Humanity, and Philosophy at the college I'm going to, and already have 21 hours of college credit thanks to doing Dual Credit during high school (It's extra work you do online in college classes to earn both High School and College Credit at the same time).  I'm excited to actually be going to the campus in person this time around, but also nervous since it's going to be my first in-person college experience.  I'm also not going to be able to work as much as I have been all Summer at Target, but meh, it'll be a nice change anyway


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 2, 2015)

I go back September 9th. Got swim practice starting the 17th though, so that's fun. 
Rip my free time
and what shopping? Uniform shopping? lmao it's my senior year screw that bye


----------



## kris13 (Aug 3, 2015)

Ugh no don't remind me haha, I start college classes again August 24th 13 credit hours, 4 classes and a lab, Mondays-Fridays's.


----------



## kxku (Aug 3, 2015)

i start school on the 12th but i have band camp tomorrow so basically i start school tomorrow actually ;-;
BUT im excited for band camp tho! c:


----------



## Tianna (Aug 3, 2015)

Ew school... O_O

I'm glad I don't go back until September...


----------



## Buggy (Aug 3, 2015)

My mom is forcing me to go into an even more advanced math class. D: At least they'll fill my brain with smart stuff.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 3, 2015)

School starts September 8th with 2 days off the week after. How do I feel?

Crap, I still need to read some stupid book and write a stupid essay on it.
Ughughugh, my anxiety will be at an all time high now. Alll tiiiime.
Though, the few good things about this year is that I have art and psychology as electives, since I'm done with languages. Yaaay~
Another thing, no more standardized testing! Biology is plain boring sometimes, English is too easy.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 3, 2015)

Ughhh reading everyone else's responses reminds me how old I actually am, despite how young I feel ;n;
I'm starting in the second week of September as well, and it'll be my FINAL YEAR OF SCHOOL... EVER...
Technically my classes will end in December too, since the last semester will be for work/internship.. and then it's out into the real world for me! So kind of scary, but also glad I'm almost done with everything! I worked a lot this summer, and I prefer working than going to class  But I know this year is going to be tough, because it's the last one ;-;


----------



## Albuns (Aug 3, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> Ughhh reading everyone else's responses reminds me how old I actually am, despite how young I feel ;n;
> I'm starting in the second week of September as well, and it'll be my FINAL YEAR OF SCHOOL... EVER...
> Technically my classes will end in December too, since the last semester will be for work/internship.. and then it's out into the real world for me! So kind of scary, but also glad I'm almost done with everything! I worked a lot this summer, and I prefer working than going to class  But I know this year is going to be tough, because it's the last one ;-;



It's funny. I'm only going to be a junior, but already, I feel like an old man. Hehe, I get a feeling that mentality will somehow screw me over in college~


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 3, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> It's funny. I'm only going to be a junior, but already, I feel like an old man. Hehe, I get a feeling that mentality will somehow screw me over in college~



LOL maybe when you get to college and see how all the seniors are, you'll feel young again! I definitely felt so little entering college... and looking at the freshmen now it's like WOW BABIES


----------



## drizzy (Aug 3, 2015)

i enter my 10th grade year tomorrow lol kill me


----------



## Albuns (Aug 3, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> LOL maybe when you get to college and see how all the seniors are, you'll feel young again! I definitely felt so little entering college... and looking at the freshmen now it's like WOW BABIES



Haha~ I'll probably be scared stiff and get lost like I do every year.


----------



## Kissyme100 (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm going to be a senior this year!! I'm excited but kind of nervous of what this school year will bring. I'll just stay positive and take things one day at a time! I hope this will be my best year yet! (~?◇?)~


----------



## doveling (Aug 8, 2015)

school started 7 months ago for me, cannot wait til year 10 next year!


----------



## Akimari (Aug 8, 2015)

Oh man, senior year is actually here. I don't know I made it this far but I did it and I'm so proud of myself for not dying these past nearly 18 years. I'm also pretty happy because I can get out of the house without my parents interrogating me and wanting to know the name, place, address, age, etc. about where I'm going/who I'm being with. I only have 3 classes as well each semester. I'm hyped as hell.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 8, 2015)

I just got done with Summer classes, but I'm already going back in a few weeks.
I'm not looking forward to it at all haha.
One thing I do miss is mama bear hooking it up with the back to school swag.
I have to do that on my own now.


----------



## The221Believer (Aug 8, 2015)

I go back to campus in 14 days for my third year of university~ I'm hyped, college is so much more enjoyable than living at home. >> The only problem is that I don't have 3DS Wi-Fi there. 

But compared to having amazing classes (my literal favourite prof ever is teaching my writing fiction class this semester ahhh), good friends, stuff like debate team and Pokemon club and the literary magazine I edit--aahh, I'm just so incredibly excited. I love college. I never want to leave. 

As far as prep goes, most of what I'm doing right now is just packing up. So many boxes...I already have all my stuff bought except for two textbooks that I need to appeal to the school about, as I can't afford them and we have a fund for just such a purpose. My friend made use of it last year. 

I even have a job in the library this year! >hype


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 8, 2015)

I go back on the 18th of this month, ad a sophomore in high school. I dont know how I feel about going back. On one hand, I get to go back to going to voice lessons for two hours every day and singing, but on the other, I have half a day of regular school, which is also fun, but nowhere near as fun, the first half of the school day :/


----------



## KittyO (Aug 8, 2015)

My school starts on the first day of September. Luckily we have some activities and fun time before the classes actually begin. I'll probably buy all my stuff the week before!


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Aug 9, 2015)

KittyO said:


> My school starts on the first day of September. Luckily we have some activities and fun time before the classes actually begin. I'll probably buy all my stuff the week before!



That's lucky. I'm going to be starting my last year and our school never does 'fun' days during the year - only on the last day. It's pathetic.


----------



## ams (Aug 9, 2015)

I start in 9 days


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm going into my first year of high school as a freshman on the 25th. I already feel terrible, I've had to get up for the past week at 6:30 am for Band Camp (I'm in Marching Band), and I'm doing the same tomorrow.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 9, 2015)

I start on the 24th or so. I got a pair of shoes after wearing the same pair of sneakers practically every day for three years (they're really comfy).


----------



## Thatweirdhetalian (Aug 10, 2015)

I go back September 1st, yay i can't wait to stress out over homework and studying and tests an- **cries* *


----------



## Celty (Aug 11, 2015)

I go back on August 31st *cries*  Hello darkness my old friend 

On a different note, I'm going to be entering my junior year.  It's (allegedly) the hardest year of high school.


----------



## Hawkward (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm starting on the 17th, just went to the orientation today. I'm going to be a freshman! Classes start at 6:45am, which is a huge transition from 8:30 back in middle school... How can I get my sleep schedule back on time? >.>


----------



## Satu (Aug 11, 2015)

First time for sooo many years that I'm not going back to school! I graduated from high school last spring and now I will have a gap year and rn I don't even have a job so I don't know what I will do *playing ac all day all night*

But my lil sister is going back to school tomorrow! She's not very excited haha

I feel like going to buy calendars and pencils and all even I don't need to but it's just so fun XD


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 11, 2015)

Not going back, but working instead. Going to college after my gap year.


----------



## Finnian (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm starting college!!! I'm really nervous and excited and hope to hell that I'm not blowing 20 grand on a degree that I'll never get a job with.
BFA, here I come!

- - - Post Merge - - -



sierrawbu said:


> I go back on August 31st *cries*  Hello darkness my old friend
> 
> On a different note, I'm going to be entering my junior year.  It's (allegedly) the hardest year of high school.



You start on my birthday!

- - - Post Merge - - -

My schedule is crap right now though.
On Monday and Wednesday, I have a class at 8:30 AM (kill me), then one at 5PM
Same goes for Tuesday and Thursday.
!!??
I hope I can get into some more classes to fill the gaps on Tuesday and Thursday.


----------



## Vinathi (Aug 11, 2015)

I start September 9th and I'll be a senior. :^)
I'm only taking 5 classes, but I'm not looking forward to it because I have so much stuff to do as a senior. Senior project, honor projects, college apps, omfg. I'm also going to be working two jobs kms
Haven't gone shopping yet, but I only need like, four notebooks and a binder and I'm good. I still have stuff leftover from last year


----------



## babochoreom (Aug 11, 2015)

Starting in like...2 weeks or so. NUUUUU. It's gonna be my last year in college. OTL then it's job hunting time ;n; 
no need to go shopping since i just ask for paper & stuff from my friends lol 
(kidding, i still have some stuff here...i think ;u; )


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 11, 2015)

FireNinja1 said:


> I'm going into my first year of high school as a freshman on the 25th. I already feel terrible, I've had to get up for the past week at 6:30 am for Band Camp (I'm in Marching Band), and I'm doing the same tomorrow.



I LOVED MARCHING BAND!!!!
I had the best time. Band camp wasn't so fun at first but after a little bit I got the hang of it. I so miss it, though. I remember my freshman year in band back in 2007. Lol feels like forever ago.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 11, 2015)

Ive been back at school for five weeks yo


----------



## Brackets (Aug 11, 2015)

i start my 3rd year of medical school on september 16th woop woop


----------



## Hai (Aug 11, 2015)

I'll begin my last year of school starting tomorrow (the 12th) c:


----------



## ams (Aug 11, 2015)

Brackets said:


> i start my 3rd year of medical school on september 16th woop woop



Ahhh I start my first year next week


----------



## Cress (Aug 11, 2015)

My school starts up on Thursday but I'm so annoyed they can't go 1 hour without sending me an email reminding me. The newest one was titled "Pick up your schedules tomorrow night!!!!!!!!!" (Yes that's the exact amount of exclamation points they put.)


----------



## Locket (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm excited for language arts! The teacher it pretty, young, and very nice!


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 12, 2015)

Super Excited for senior year. I already know that Lit's in first block, and I don't know why but that makes me really happy.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Aug 12, 2015)

I was going to start college this fall, but that's being pushed back so I can stabalize my job and living situation.  So...I'm actually quite envious of those of who who will start before me.  I put college off for quite a while for various reasons, and I'm finally ready to go...and I can't.  ^^;  Such is life, I suppose.  Having to support yourself is very difficult.  If you have parents who support you, make sure to tell them you love them this evening, because not all of us are so lucky.

On a happier note, I'm going to try and attend college in the spring.


----------



## mintellect (Aug 12, 2015)

My school starts on September 2nd. Nuuuuuuu....


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 12, 2015)

I go back in September

Not excited AT ALL. It's my final year (although afterwards I am being forced into 6th form) and our GCSEs are in May

Oh joy...


----------



## r a t (Aug 13, 2015)

Seeing all the news today about A-level results has reminded me that it's just a week until the GCSE results are out, and then it won't be long until I start sixth form ugh
The thought of it makes me physically sick


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Aug 13, 2015)

Another year of hell. Yay, can't wait!


----------



## Rey (Aug 14, 2015)

Schools begins in 2 weeks! Sounds strange, but I am pretty excited. I still need finish summer homework though!


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 14, 2015)

Wholockian said:


> I go back in September
> 
> Not excited AT ALL. It's my final year (although afterwards I am being forced into 6th form) and our GCSEs are in May
> 
> Oh joy...



Hopefully I can reassure you a bit, but... Year 11 is such a fast year. Like, it flies by. I remember at the beginning of year 11, I thought "how can I make it through this year?". I thought it would be really tough. And I will admit, studying and taking exams is not fun, and it is difficult, but the whole year just flew by. You'll be able to survive it. Don't worry. <3 And yeah, haha, to be honest it only gets worse from there on.  More exams, more work. Just have to get used to it unfortunately. Good luck, I'm sure you'll be fine!



Antlers said:


> Seeing all the news today about A-level results has reminded me that it's just a week until the GCSE results are out, and then it won't be long until I start sixth form ugh
> The thought of it makes me physically sick



Good luck on getting your results. I'm sure you did great.  Sixth form isn't so bad in all honesty. It is a lot of work and it's tough at first but you get used to it, but you end up genuinely enjoying your subjects and finding the stuff you learn a lot more interesting. You get much more freedom and people will have grown up a lot more. Although, it is still boring and it is still pretty much like school, so... 

I got my AS results on Thursday haha. They were good. I got AAAC. Which was better than expected. I expected to get AABB. The C was totally unexpected, though. I got it in Media, which I thought I'd get a B or an A in. x_x I got an E in my exam... lmfao. Funny thing is, I thought I did really well in my exam?! But Media exams are sooo ****ty, I'm not gonna lie.  The marking is always so dodgy. I consistently got As and Bs in Media throughout the entire year, so to get an E was... A shock. I'm hopefully going to get it remarked though... Anyway, I had to change plans. I'm dropping Media next year, which sucks, but if I can maintain that AAA throughout the rest of year 13, then... Well, I can go to uni pretty much anywhere I want then, which is awesome. ^^


----------



## AmericanBeauty (Aug 15, 2015)

I go back around September 9th. The only fun part is buying cute supplies. Otherwise, I really don't like the schooling system. I go to a performing arts high school (we have classes dedicated to singing, acting, & dancing), and even that doesn't make me want to go.


----------



## piichinu (Aug 17, 2015)

since i recently did this:
i bought some supplies from fallindesign because im tired of like zebra print notebooks with skulls on them from the us

also i ordered some socks (only thing not regulated by uniform), cool new shoes, a backpack and a new phone case, all for school..

i have like 5 books to read still tho


----------

